# found this at a thrift store



## Vince_O (Apr 3, 2014)

My neighbor found this for me at a thrift store, 2 bucks.


----------



## mgalusha (Apr 3, 2014)

Sweet! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll give ya $3.00 for it! LOL nice score, and kudos to an awesome neighbor.

Jake Parker


----------



## ricsmall (Apr 3, 2014)

I have the same mic in 0-1". Who makes it? Mine looks identical, "made in Germany". Just curious

richard


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 3, 2014)

sweet score on the mic!!


----------



## Senna (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice score and nice neighbor!

The Made In Germany thing I find interesting. 

Made after 1990 or before 1939?

I'd say before '39.


----------



## JoeSixPack74 (Apr 4, 2014)

That is an awesome score.  I always poke my head in those stores when I have free time service calls jobs.  Lots of crap but sometimes it pays off.


----------



## Vince_O (Apr 4, 2014)

I dont know who makes it cant find a name on it. We have a mutual friend that deals with this stuff on epay and if Dean finds stull like this it goes to him. Then he comes to my house and sees if I have the tool if I dont I get it if I do it goes on epay. This is how I got all my measuring tools.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Apr 4, 2014)

Nice score Vince.  Since you have no idea how long it's been unused, I suggest unscrewing the thimble from the lathe and put a drop or two of light oil on the threads.  That will keep the fine precision threads from galling from being dry.

 Does it zero out correctly with the standard?


----------



## Vince_O (Apr 4, 2014)

Jeff

How long have you known me? You got to speak in english. The Standard, you mean the little thinggy in the box? 
:roflmao:

No I havent done anything with it yet. The guy that got it from the thrift store were working on a 147 for him to cut with this year. Another week and Ill know better what I got and how it measures up.


----------



## Jeff in Pa (Apr 4, 2014)

Vince_O said:


> Jeff
> 
> How long have you known me? You got to speak in english. The Standard, you mean the little thinggy in the box?
> :roflmao:
> ...







 Does the picture help ?  anic:


 The "standard" is the 1" long piece on the box.  Clean both measuring ends of the micrometer on a piece of paper and also lightly rub the ends of the standard with the paper too. ( this removes dirt and or oil )  Then turn the thimble in against the standard using the clicker on the end of the thimble. The clicker keeps you from making it too tight and getting an incorrect measurement.

 Not to be a wise guy but do you know how to read a micrometer?  If not, I'll explain it.


----------



## Stan 601 (Apr 5, 2014)

Nice find you will find things like this sometimes when you are not even looking.


----------



## Vince_O (Apr 5, 2014)

Jeff In a word, NO. 

Im sure Phil will show me the next time hes up here, as he uses these every day. He also calabrates them for his company.


----------

